# [ODIN] ICL53F (no wipe, no recovery, no bootloaders)



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a noob when it comes to flashing..

Thank you everyone for all the great post out there. Started off with the Droid Charge. Haven't looked back

This is my first post.

I haven't seen this on here so I thought i'd bring it up.

I have the hardest time trying to get back to Factory Default. I'm slow

I've always had Success with Odin. This is exactly what this is..

Flash factory with Odin.. Same as if you were flashing the droid charge

I take no credit for this.. Just haven't seen it on here. All cred it goes to Chainfire *XDA*

Again. Thank you everyone for all the great post.. Continue the great work ... Here is the org post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1394051

Here is the stripped version of ICL53F.

*FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK*

Changelogs are not fully known yet, but I do know this is Android 4.0.2 and USB host is now working









Stripped meaning no bootloaders, no recovery (so you keep your current CWM), and no wipe (so you keep your data).

*IMPORTANT: No wipe is only if your device has been previously OEM unlocked. If your device is NOT OEM unlocked, this WILL wipe your data !*

It does include kernel, system and modem, and it's an ODIN tar because ... just because !

YAKJU (GSM): http://www.multiupload.com/7C78MDUQG9
MYSID (LTE): http://www.multiupload.com/3ZZ79I7057

In doubt which one you want ? ADB the following commands:

adb shell getprop ro.product.name
adb shell getprop ro.build.description
adb shell getprop ro.build.fingerprint

The full original Google images can be found here:

http://groups.google.com/group/andro...d2b16ed56a7e84

*ODIN ?!*

The (Windows) software is attached. A lot of you will be familiar with ODIN from other Samsung devices... well, it works exactly the same on this device.

Turn off your device, turn it on again by holding volume-down and power to enter ODIN download mode.

Launch the ODIN software, press the PDA button and select the .tar file you extracted from the .zip file you downloaded.

Make sure in the ODIN program "Re-Partition", "Phone EFS Clear", and "Phone Bootloader Update" are *NOT* checked.

Connect the Android device with your computer and you should see a yellow box in the ODIN program. Press the "Start" button, wait a minute or so, and your device will be booted with this firmware.

Also see the attached image, which has every box you need to look at circled in red







Attached Thumbnails	
 Attached Files







Odin3-v1.85.zip - [Click for QR Code] (198.4 KB, 825 views)


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice! I love using Odin makes everything really easy. Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Same here. I've flashed the tar file countless times. Never any issues.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

What does this do? Sorry.....


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> What does this do? Sorry.....


Takes you back to stock 4.0.2 if something goes wrong.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woooooow Odin! I remember my Odin days back with the Fascinate. I kind of forgot this is made by Samsung. Time to reacquaint myself with my old friend. Thanks for bringing this back.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

No problem...


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

mikeinrichmond said:


> Takes you back to stock 4.0.2 if something goes wrong.


Oh nice!


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

well this is my first samsung phone coming from a DX never had to use this, is there any articles on this that i can read and learn from the beginning?


----------



## JJHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

I wondered if there was going to be any way to use odin on this phone (coming from the fascinate)...Thanks for this!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Changelogs are not fully known yet, but I do know this is Android 4.0.2 and USB host is now working









how does it fix this if the Kernel is not included??


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Is this the equivalent of sbf'ing on a moto phone (I'm coming from a DX)?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

salem said:


> Is this the equivalent of sbf'ing on a moto phone (I'm coming from a DX)?


Yes. Very similar.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Im new to Samsung phones. Could someone post a link or step by step for using Odin? A lot of people would appreciate it.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wingshater21 said:


> well this is my first samsung phone coming from a DX never had to use this, is there any articles on this that i can read and learn from the beginning?


What you can do is click the link i posted .. It's a post on how to Root the Droid Charge...

That is how i learned how to root odin.. Now of course ignore when they talk about downloading anything *other than odin*

Everyone seems to like a different verison of odin
Never Any Issues

Short Verizon

Turn off phone

Hold Vol down and power at the same time. *enter download mode*
Open Odin.
Plug your phone in 
you'll see your phone pull up on odin

Next stype is to find the .tar file.

Load your .tar file by hitting PDA..

NEVER and i mean NEVER hit Phone ... Only use PDA

I usually make a Nexus folder on my desktop to put anything custom or that i downloaded in it.

Below is a link of how to root the droid charge. It's the same thing as the Galaxy Nexus *for this .tar file*

Don't be dumb and downlaod the Droid Charge files.. Or any files they talk about. It's for the charge.

Just shows you how to do it









Also Ignore what they say about keeping the battery out.. I did that shit and thought i bricked my phone.. Assholes lol

I usually have odin open. Battery removed from the phone.

Plug in the phone usb to computer. Hold both Volume up and down and while holding the buttons enter the battery.
Goes into Odin..

If it fails.. make sure you have a good connection . PLEASE have your battery in the phone.

Again Not responsible for anything that happens to your phone....

P.s I NEED A REDSOX THEME any takers? lol


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

hahah
here is the link for the above post.

*How to root droid charge* ODIN <----


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just Read over what i posted.. was rushing to post.. Currently at work and my boss was coming...

Have a questions, ask away.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Good Question about the kernel... I'll flash when i get home and do a screen shot... If i'm not mistaking the kernel is part of the .tar file

Flash in Odin

Your see

Flashing system, Kernel, Radios etc.

Happy Rooting.


----------



## porkshanker (Dec 7, 2011)

I tested this with success ... however I did have to wipe\data\cache to stop a bootloop right after ODIN.


----------



## davidkim99b (Oct 25, 2011)

thank my friend, how can I get a bootloaders as well for odin?


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Can we please have the md5s for both of these...
thanks in advance


----------



## kkurtz78 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am doing this now and it has been plugged in and seems to be still running for about 10 minutes now. is there something else i should be doing????
stuck on system image


----------

